# Craps



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I played craps for the first time, and I have to say craps is definately a fun game to play at the casinos. I just won myself nearly $200. It's pretty much a no brainer game, after you learn the basics of course, but there's no real decision making like blackjack. Plus the odds are pretty even with the casino, I think it's like 1.5 percent in favor of the casino on the common bets. Just thought I share...anyone like this game too? 

-John N.

PS: play responsibly...you can lose money really fast in craps..I started with $80, went down to $20, then hit a good (& bad) streak to bring me up to $290 total. all that money is now wasted towards a nano tank.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

About two months ago I won 2000 dollars in roulette in Atlantic City. Anyway, I do alot of stock trading so I had some spare cash from the recent market surge. I walked into a casino and asked what is the max bid on a color (black or red) and ended up putting 2000 dollars on BLACK. It's basically a 50/50 chance so if it lands on RED you lose everything but if it lands on BLACK they give you whatever you put down. Needless to say, I walked out of the casino 20 minutes later (girlfriend dragged me out) and the following day I bought 200 shares of GGB which has been hitting 52-week highs in the last week or two. 

I enjoy casinos every so often but my true love is stocks. Thanks to my uncle that works as a stock broker at Merrill Lynch I was able to average 34% return on my investment in 2005. Sure beats keeping money in a savings account.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Forget the casinos- playing the markets is the ultimate gamble! Although you don't have dancing showgirls and lovely waitresses, you generally don't have to deal with people smoking around you either.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Stock market = slightly legitimate gambling. But, the best long-term investment strategy out there. hahahahahahahaha


----------

